# In the 60s there was nothing worse for Boys than Girls and Girls Clothing



## Sonnydi55 (Sep 6, 2017)

My Mother and Her sister my aunt seemed to come up with more excuses to get my Boy cousin and my self into our older sisters dresses !

And back then they were way more Girly and short !  Ugh !


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2017)

In the* 60's??*? WoW!!! Thank goodness that never happened to my brothers there would have been bloodshed lol...


I remember seeing a photos of my father as a baby , he was born in '26, he had a dress on...apparently in those days toddlers and babies wore the same clothing..


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 6, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> In the* 60's??*? WoW!!! Thank goodness that never happened to my brothers there would have been bloodshed lol...
> I remember seeing a photos of my father as a baby , he was born in '26, he had a dress on...apparently in those days toddlers and babies wore the same clothing..


Maybe it was a photo that was taken when your father was christianed, Holly ?  I remember seeing pictures of babies being christianed back in the older days, and they all had a long white baby gown on. 
I grew up mostly in the fifties, and I never saw any boys in girls clothes, and actually you didn't see the girls in boy clothes back then very much either.
  We did wear pants and jeans, but they were patterned pants that no boy would have ever been seen wearing. The jeans we had back then had either side or back zippers on them, so there was no mistaking that they were for girls. 
When I went to school, all the way through high school, girls had to wear dresses (or skirts and blouses) to school, no exceptions. 
Well, maybe one exception.
  In the winter, it got down below zero a lot in northern Idaho, and we mostly all walked to school, unless you lived out of town and rode the school bus. 
We were allowed to wear jeans under our dresses to walk to school, but then we had to take the jeans off before we went into the classroom. 
A better solution that worked for some of the girls was to wear tights under their dresses in the winter, because they could leave those on and stay warm all day long. 

Another thing that was of great importance, was bicycles. Girls only had girls bikes, and NO boy.....EVER.... would be seen riding on anything except a boys bike. 
If he didn't have a bike, the boy would walk to school before riding his sister's bike ! !


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 6, 2017)

Uh, Sonny, God bless your heart, you started this thread about forced cross-dressing, and another thread about George Jetson in a dress, and another about women's night gowns.  What are you  trying to tell us?  Whatever it is, it's okay.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2017)

LOL @Hoot N Annie...I was thinking the same thing...


*HFL ...no my father was never christened to my knowledge.

I grew up in the 60's and I agree about the bikes... 

At school we girls always wore school uniform, of skirts, shirt , tie, and blazer..regardless of the weather, and in Scotland the weather is fierce in the winter.. the boys all wore long trousers, shirts, ties and blazers.  if it rained we were allowed to wear a Mac, but it had to be the school colours.. 

We also walked to school..2 miles there and back..and also home for lunch and back again in an hour and a 1/4...


We could ride our bikes to school if we had one, there were bike racks in the bike sheds...but only my brother had a bike in our family..

If the weather was too bad for us to walk to school...then we'd be given the bus far, but it had to be Terrible  for us to be allowed to ride the bus.. 
*


----------



## jujube (Sep 6, 2017)

My dad was born in 1923 and he wore dresses until he was about a year old, maybe even a bit longer.  All his baby pictures showed him in dresses and with long curls.  Very common in those days.  My mom's brothers were born in 1923 and 1926 and they both had long sausage curls down to their shoulders until they were four or so.  I never saw any pictures of them in dresses, though, so I don't know....


----------



## Sonnydi55 (Sep 6, 2017)

OMG !   Yes you are correct No way we would ever ever ride a Girls Bike ! LOL

Well I guess things were different out here in California !  For one of our skits in Cub Scouts are den  mothers made us do a Charle Brown skit in which 4 of us had to play girls parts and wear the awful short dresses with the puffy sleeves. we took a razing for weeks from all our friends


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 6, 2017)

California has always been another Planet!


----------



## Sonnydi55 (Sep 6, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> California has always been another Planet!



Well these poor Boys/ Girls are not from California !


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 6, 2017)

We've come a long way baby!!!

Maybe someday clothes will just be clothes.


----------



## jujube (Sep 6, 2017)

There's a very popular store in Seattle named "The Utilikilt Store".  Utilikilts are very big with the young men.....not plaid but black or khaki or brown.  They look kinda cute in them, in my opinion.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 7, 2017)

jujube said:


> There's a very popular store in Seattle named "The Utilikilt Store".  Utilikilts are very big with the young men.....not plaid but black or khaki or brown.  They look kinda cute in them, in my opinion.



Interesting, thanks!


----------



## Sonnydi55 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Uh, Sonny, God bless your heart, you started this thread about forced cross-dressing, and another thread about George Jetson in a dress, and another about women's night gowns.  What are you  trying to tell us?  Whatever it is, it's okay.



OMG !  Annie What are you Implying ?

Oh crap the fire Alarm !


----------

